# How To Find Out Your Hours?



## Cfsteff (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello, this is my first time posting here. I am a 2nd year apprentice in New Mexico, and I'm looking to move to Washington in a couple of months. Is there any way to find out my apprentice hours without going through my current employer? I asked them, but they keep dragging their feet and I doubt it is going to get done in a timely manner. Visiting where I'm planning on moving in a month and need my hours before then so that hopefully I can get a job lined out. Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cfsteff said:


> Hello, this is my first time posting here. I am a 2nd year apprentice in New Mexico, and I'm looking to move to Washington in a couple of months. Is there any way to find out my apprentice hours without going through my current employer? I asked them, but they keep dragging their feet and I doubt it is going to get done in a timely manner. Visiting where I'm planning on moving in a month and need my hours before then so that hopefully I can get a job lined out. Thank you for any feedback.


If you are a 2nd year in an IBEW program, the union hall keeps those records and should have no problem getting a copy to you. The apprenticeship office also keeps records to promote you for your re-rate.

I would have to believe that non-Union programs keep the same types of records to satisfy the State.
If you are really having a problem, go into the company's HR office and tell them some BS reason that you are applying for a loan or life insurance and they want proof of employment.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Unless you have pay stubs you will be out of luck. Perhaps your W-2 at the end of the year may help but that won't have the hours or how much you were paid.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

When I first started working my father told me to keep a log of where I worked everyday and how many hours. He also said to never throw away pay stubs.

That advice helped me in many situations, especially when getting my license.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I always kept a logbook and saved every pay stub. Any apprentice who doesn't is nuts.


----------



## Cfsteff (Sep 29, 2016)

Pay stubs are emailed, so I have all of those. But I want an apprentice until about 5 months after I started working with thus company


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Well that's a good start, at least you have proof of employment.

I don't understand what the issue is with your employer, in most states they are required to document you apprentice hours, it's all part of this trade union or not. This should be available to you whenever you want it.

However as you're finding out you have to look out for you. From now on keep a
journal, what job, what you worked on, hours worked.


----------



## Cfsteff (Sep 29, 2016)

Well I was going to school and they had me filing out sheets of what type of work I was doing, but they didn't want to pay for school after my first year was done. Perhaps I should contact them to see what they have for me hours then add on with my pay stubs for what they don't have in these past couple of months


----------

